# OZ'S BICYCLE  SALVAGE YARD , wife is ready to KILL ME



## OZ1972 (Nov 16, 2021)

The wife is ready to kill me I have too many bikes she says , oh well what a way to go , I love them all , thanks for looking  !


----------



## mike j (Nov 16, 2021)

Why don't you bring some of them into the house so that she can really appreciate them.


----------



## Sven (Nov 16, 2021)

I think it's beautiful.  
I have a friend  who has a vast collection of antiques and other treasures ( trucks, tractors,   motorcycles and gas station stuff) His wife was not pleased as well with the oasis he created in the backyard .
A discussion on the matter one day, lead him telling her "This stuff can not be replaced , but you can " 😯

A LITTLE EXTREME I GUESS.
NOT SAYING TO GO THAT ROUTE.

BTW...She gave him the silent treatment.  Like no longer there silent


----------



## Oilit (Nov 16, 2021)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1512998
> I think it's beautiful.
> I have a friend  who has a vast collection of antiques and other treasures ( trucks, tractors,   motorcycles and gas station stuff) His wife was not pleased as well with the oasis he created in the backyard .
> A discussion on the matter one day, lead him telling her "This stuff can not be replaced , but you can " 😯
> ...



So now he has room for more stuff, right?


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 16, 2021)

I have a friend who has a four car garage full, you can't walk. His basement,  the back yard, even two vans full of parts and bikes.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 16, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> The wife is ready to kill me I have too many bikes she says , oh well what a way to go , I love them all , thanks for looking  !
> 
> View attachment 1512982
> 
> ...



I would love all that stuff and space. Unfortunately I would also be sleeping out there with the bikes if my wife saw all that. I have taken to hiding my non working bikes at my brothers house.


----------



## flyingtaco (Nov 16, 2021)

Build a garage and get them out of her sight.


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 16, 2021)

My newest addition in the living room , hope I get home before her tonight  😆


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 16, 2021)

DAMN HOARDERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LO lo LO lo🤣😂😅😅😂🤣


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 16, 2021)

Ah.... No..😮


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 16, 2021)

if I had to leave them all outside I don't think I'd have any bikes


----------



## vincev (Nov 16, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> My newest addition in the living room , hope I get home before her tonight  😆
> 
> View attachment 1513017



Please dont throw it outside to rust away like the others......


----------



## Coyote (Nov 16, 2021)

Ingenious method for getting out of mowing the lawn on a regular basis!! 🤔


----------



## ozzie (Nov 16, 2021)

Tell her you still have a way to go before you can get on one of those hoarder shows.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2021)

Sweet Baby Jesus! I thought that _*I*_ had a problem 😬  If I show this to my girl you might just get me out of the doghouse!


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 16, 2021)

Across the street from me are 2 40' seatrains welded together and I was just told and given a key to them that I could have half of them to store whatever in! OMG time to start building up the schwinn collection again!😀😘🚴🚵🆒 Couple year's ago lost my small single car garage that I had around 80 bikes in, had to firesale most of them, now I have as much room as could possibly need 50' from the front door and my girl never needs to know what I have= heaven! LMFAO, sometimes the lemon really does become lemonade!!


----------



## Boris (Nov 16, 2021)

Good fences make good neighbors. - _Robert Frost_


----------



## vincev (Nov 16, 2021)

Boris said:


> Good fences make good neighbors. - _Robert Frost_



Did all your neighbors put up fences ??


----------



## Boris (Nov 16, 2021)

vincev said:


> Did all your neighbors put up fences ??



Yep, and I saved a whole lot of money by not having to put up my own.


----------



## Trimacar (Nov 16, 2021)

Well, now that we’re married you can get rid of all those old bikes, she said.
Wow you’re starting to sound like my ex-wife, he said.
Oh, I didn’t know you were married before!
I wasn’t, he said…..


----------



## mrg (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## BRad90 (Nov 18, 2021)

My wife has already drawn the line where bicycles can be and can't be. I'm still working on getting her to change her mind of displaying a couple in the house.


----------



## nick tures (Nov 19, 2021)

theres no problem at all ....


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 20, 2021)

Next time i am in Eaton, i have to see that.  Quite a site and beautiful to my eyes!


----------



## UncleRemus (Nov 20, 2021)

My Wife told me she would leave me . I don't even miss her !


----------



## Thee (Nov 20, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> The wife is ready to kill me I have too many bikes she says , oh well what a way to go , I love them all , thanks for looking  !
> 
> View attachment 1512982
> 
> ...



That’s the garden of eden, paradise, tell the snake to be quiet hahahaha !! I have 3 in my living room


----------



## Nashman (Nov 20, 2021)

My G/F ( I do have an Ex Wife too.....) comes home from a week away babysitting her Mom's house and visiting her in a seniors home and stares at my Man Cave suggesting I may have brought/bought another bicycle into the house? I mean I only have 10 down there. I'm not using your thread to showcase my collection, as most Cabers have seen it, quite frankly, I consider this "tame" compared to many "collectors"...ha!! It just is what it is, and it helps keep me insane.

Also over 30 guitars, vintage tin signs, 1959 Seeburg juke box, big screen TV, Model 44 Coke machine ( dispenses cold cans of beer for a dime) 3 large vintage guitar amplifiers ( +2 smaller amps) dozens of vintage tin and pressed steel toys, model Wood boats, loads of NOS Delta lights and horns, Robots, antique light up/neon/motion clocks and signs, Full size 1957 Johnson Golden Javelin outboard boat motor, etc...etc.... HUGE beer frig... You get the picture.

 I said "no dear, actually the large 1970's 4 x 12" speaker Garnet amp is out for repair, and my 1963 Fender reverb unit is out getting a grounded cord. There is less than usual". I didn't mention I bought another 5' Coca Cola Policeman ( I have one in my garage) that I plan on adding to said Man Cave as soon as it arrives. Men are from Mars, women are from Venus. So what? *I say your JC Higgins SHOULD STAY in the living room!! Sweet bike.*


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Nov 20, 2021)

My dad was old school, he had a man cave, it was called the house.

New translation of Man Cave = "all his S**T in the garage.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 20, 2021)

Vicious Cycle said:


> My dad was old school, he had a man cave, it was called the house.
> 
> New translation of Man Cave = "all his S**T in the garage.
> 
> View attachment 1515211



Ha!!  My garage ( just extended) has my '61 Corvette, my '57 Nash, my '69 Triumph and few bicycles that wouldn't fit in the basement/Man Cave, and some more bicycles are in the Bat Cave Shed out back!! ( I used to park my '54 Nash Met there in Winter until I sold it) I have a few Robots and a couple of tin cars ( Rambler/Shasta Trailer/Boat) upstairs, but "her space" is the main floor and a spare room off my Man Cave. I have more cool stuff, I need more room. I pay more bills, so it seems fair to me.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 20, 2021)

manuel rivera said:


> I have a friend who has a four car garage full, you can't walk. His basement,  the back yard, even two vans full of parts and bikes.



This sounds almost like me, Two sheds and a 12x20 strorage full of bikes and parts.. Always got room for just one more.. I guess i'm just as addicted as the next guy.. Oh and i almost forgot the 7 bikes in our one car garage.. That's okay though.. The car can always sit outside.. RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## gkeep (Nov 20, 2021)

Nashman said:


> My G/F ( I do have an Ex Wife too.....) comes home from a week away babysitting her Mom's house and visiting her in a seniors home and stares at my Man Cave suggesting I may have brought/bought another bicycle into the house? I mean I only have 10 down there. I'm not using your thread to showcase my collection, as most Cabers have seen it, quite frankly, I consider this "tame" compared to many "collectors"...ha!! It just is what it is, and it helps keep me insane.
> 
> Also over 30 guitars, vintage tin signs, 1959 Seeburg juke box, big screen TV, Model 44 Coke machine ( dispenses cold cans of beer for a dime) 3 large vintage guitar amplifiers ( +2 smaller amps) dozens of vintage tin and pressed steel toys, model Wood boats, loads of NOS Delta lights and horns, Robots, antique light up/neon/motion clocks and signs, Full size 1957 Johnson Golden Javelin outboard boat motor, etc...etc.... HUGE beer frig... You get the picture.
> 
> ...



A machine that dispenses beer for a dime??!! I'm selling my bikes to pay for air fare to Winnipeg!! Have you got doughnuts for a nickel?


----------



## EJW (Nov 21, 2021)

You might seriously consider getting those bikes a home. You’re not doing them any good, and they’re not doing anybody any good.


----------



## jrapoza (Nov 29, 2021)

Clean the rest of that junk out cut the grass and stack them neat and she might not notice it as much.


----------



## atilly (Nov 29, 2021)

You have the highest N value I have ever seen.


----------



## vincev (Nov 29, 2021)

What do the neighbors say ??


----------



## Boris (Nov 29, 2021)

vincev said:


> What do the neighbors say ??


----------



## vincev (Nov 29, 2021)

with that many bike rusting away I think you should take the good ones and put them out of the weather.Take the junkers apart for any desirable parts.


----------

